# P1 Exclusive: Verbal Trauma Control



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*10-8: Life on the Line
- Sponsored by Blauer
*
with Charles Remsberg

*P1 Exclusive: Verbal Trauma Control*

*What you say to a wounded officer can make a life-or-death difference*

If you're with a fellow officer who's been seriously injured in a training accident, a squad car crash or a shooting or knife attack, watch your mouth. 
You may literally be able to talk that officer into surviving. But with the wrong approach, you may drastically worsen his or her chances. 
The key, says popular trainer Brian Willis, a specialist in survival psychology, is the combination of mental imagery, language and expectation you exhibit at the scene. 
"If you understand the critical role you can play and know how to use certain powerful techniques," says Willis, "you can help even an unconscious victim control his bleeding, reduce his pain, improve his respiration, and ease his fears about his condition. 
"With words to supplement your first aid, you often can use the time before EMS arrives to alter the ultimate outcome even of desperate, life-threatening situations." 
Willis, founder and president of Winning Mind Training, Inc., teaches a unique course called Verbal Trauma Control which informs officers how to speak in a supportive, healing fashion to a downed fellow cop, and to injured or medically stricken civilians as well. PoliceOne sat in on one of his classes, sponsored by Oak Lawn (Ill.) PD in a Chicago suburb.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/tactical-ems/articles/1716705-P1-Exclusive-Verbal-Trauma-Control/


----------

